# E.L.F. Haul and Swatches!



## jennyfee (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, I never thought I'd get such great quality for 1$ a piece 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I ordered Jan. 17, they say on the website it was shipped on Jan. 20, and I received it today, Feb. 3. BTW i live in Québec, Canada, so I thought that was pretty good!!

On to the haul...





Eye Shadow Brush
Eyeliner Brush
Lip Defining Brush





All Over Color in Pink Lemonade, and Persimmon





Super Glossy Lip Shine SPF 15 in Juiced Berry and Angel
Hypershine Gloss in Flirt





Brightening Eye Color in Drama and Luxe





Healthy Glow Bronzing Powder in Luminance
Natural Radiance Blusher in Glow





Nail Polish in Berry Pink
Duo Eye Shadow Cream in Berry Mix
Eye Lash Curler
Top: Candy Shop Lip Gloss in Cherry Bomb and Berry Pop





From Left to Right
Candy Shop in Cherry Bomb
Candy Shop in Berry Pop
Juiced Berry
Angel
Flirt





From Top to Bottom
All Over in Lemonade
Persimmon
Luminance Bronzer
Glow blush





Berry mix cream e/s





Drama





Luxe

Hope u enjoyed!! I did!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any questions dont hesitate!!

Luve, J.


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow. I was kinda hesitant to order from ELF since normally $1 cosmetics really don't have a good color payoff or anything like that but after seeing your swatches I may have to think otherwise.

How soft are the brushes? Are they scratchy at all?


----------



## jennyfee (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeupaddict88* 

 
_Wow. I was kinda hesitant to order from ELF since normally $1 cosmetics really don't have a good color payoff or anything like that but after seeing your swatches I may have to think otherwise.

How soft are the brushes? Are they scratchy at all?_

 
Hey! I agree, the color payoff is quite good! Especially with the cream e/s, they're really shimmery and pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The brushes are soft, the eye shadow brush is RAVED about by almost everyone, it's really nice, firm but not too much... I have yet to try it, but i'll certainly update as soon as i do... however i have only heard good comments about it.

The eyeliner brush is kinda stiff, but not scratchy stiff, just stiff enough for a good eyelining technique... But i still have to try that one too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And the lip brush is soft too, dense enough for a good application... im quite excited about trying them!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH!!!

Janie


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Feb 4, 2009)

Yes, that helped alot. I will now be ordering some stuff from ELF on my next haul. Thanks so much.


----------



## candicenoelle (Feb 4, 2009)

Great haul! Glad your brushes turned out well for you! I hated mine and ended up tossing them out! The eyeshadows do have good payoff for $1 products and next time try the falsies! I LOVE the natural falsies!


----------



## cuiran (Feb 5, 2009)

super nice haul...


----------



## jennyfee (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *candicenoelle* 

 
_Great haul! Glad your brushes turned out well for you! I hated mine and ended up tossing them out! The eyeshadows do have good payoff for $1 products and next time try the falsies! I LOVE the natural falsies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! I do like the brushes, I tried the eyeshadow brush today and it's looove!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll take ur advice on the falsies, although for hauls to be worth the shipping to Canada I have to accumulate quite a lot of items so... It's going in my shopping cart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cuiran* 

 
_super nice haul..._

 
Thank you!!


----------

